# one for the good guys



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I popped this today. Chicago has got a bunch of rain lately. I went on the roof during a frickin' monsoon. The rain actually hurt my face it was blowing sideways up on that roof. I went to their warehouse and replaced a pinched and cracked poly line feeding a coffee vending machine. Illegal in Chicago, I might add, then when the rain stopped, I went back to the main factory and got on the roof. There was about 6" of water. Now the sun was beating down and it was hot and steamy! When we cleared the drain, the suction was so loud, it hurt. But, I made their day. i am going back next week to open up 5 more clogged roof drains.


----------



## PlumberDave (Jan 4, 2009)

damm that looks good. nice pic.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

your awesome, thats a sweet pic


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

and i might add... some of the cleanest drain cleaning work ive ever seen haha


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

It's a roof drain. No brown racers in sight.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

:thumbsup: nice job beautiful picture


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Now I've gotta go pee....


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

airgap said:


> now I've Gotta Go Pee....


Lol!!!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Nice vortex, reminds me of our logo.:thumbsup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Great, now I've gotta go pee again...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Love seeing the vortex means your getting paid :thumbup:


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

shop foreman came to "help" me unstop a roof drain when i was a wee little apprentice-3 story bldg- he pulls the cleanout plug on the ground floor- i learned a lot that day. he didnt want to go on top of the roof and get wet.he said this is how he always does it. half a second later i watched him frantically trying to screw the plug back in. he was also famous for saying "it aint going nowhere". not sure if he is still alive or employed.---great pictures. thanks for the memory!!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Does it still spin that same way in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

cant say ive evr noticed,but when it shoots out of a stack cleanout at ground level it can nasty up a bunch of doctors cars.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No, toilets tend to flush the other direction to due to the coriolis effect.

They can spin clockwise or counterclockwise depending on which way the water enters the bowl.



ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Does it still spin that same way in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Cool. picture! don't drop anthing near it. hehe or bye bye. hehe


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

Looks good enough for a plumber I know to swim in . . .


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> No, toilets tend to flush the other direction to due to the coriolis effect.
> 
> They can spin clockwise or counterclockwise depending on which way the water enters the bowl.


I know dude, just being a smart A.:laughing:


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

jjbex said:


> I popped this today. Chicago has got a bunch of rain lately. I went on the roof during a frickin' monsoon. The rain actually hurt my face it was blowing sideways up on that roof. I went to their warehouse and replaced a pinched and cracked poly line feeding a coffee vending machine. Illegal in Chicago, I might add, then when the rain stopped, I went back to the main factory and got on the roof. There was about 6" of water. Now the sun was beating down and it was hot and steamy! When we cleared the drain, the suction was so loud, it hurt. But, I made their day. i am going back next week to open up 5 more clogged roof drains.


*best pic i have ever seen posted on this site!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:*


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Para,
I am usually a wise guy smart-a##, but I do try to help my brothers in bibs on occasion. Glad you liked the pic. I will take pics next week if I am able when I am back on that roof.

Jeff


----------

